# Poor's man Router Lift



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

*Poor man Router Lift*

Good day

I don't have the "normal" cabinet router table so, a little bit of imagination please.

I have the Hitachi M8 router.
On the last 2 pics, I removed the back-cover to show that the center part over the motor/rotor is blocked (same on the cover), and gluing a metal plate of 3/4"~1" will not effect the cooling airflow.
Please check your router.

Regards
niki




















































On the 2 next pics, I removed the back plate of the router just to show that if you glue a small metal circle, it will not impair the cooling airflow


----------



## g-man (Sep 10, 2004)

Good idea. I'll take it under consideration but I'm going to use a homemade crank handle.


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

This is a great solution, I'm looking for the same concept where the crank handle is on the top.


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi RMaxa

I don't know if it will work "on the top" but for the side of the table, I'll give you something to think about...

Do you know this flexible shaft extensions that are used with drills...

niki


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/3117...tegoryZ63697QQihZ012QQitemZ220065599693QQrdZ1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/12-V...tegoryZ35000QQihZ006QQitemZ160067537409QQrdZ1

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTO-CAR-VEHICL...5QQihZ011QQcategoryZ11704QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/EZ-J...tegoryZ63697QQihZ020QQitemZ300064400339QQrdZ1


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

BJ
You are the greatest, I did not know even that they exist (the ones with the motor).

Regards
niki


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just one more way niki
see snapshot below ▼

Router magic
http://www.amazon.com/Router-magic-...=pd_bbs_1/002-5788236-4980042?ie=UTF8&s=books

Bj


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks BJ

As I replied in the other post, I have the book and I know this method.
It's just that I like it simple and without any special hardware (that I cannot find in Poland).

niki


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

If anyone is looking for a 12 volt scissor jack they are on sale at Harbor Freight for $49.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Can't find one for 50.oo bucks do you have a link for that one ?
I did find one for 70.oo 
I was thinking about get one for my wife and put it in her car, just in case thing.
It may save me a long trip just to jack up her car up, she can change the tire but getting it up to do so can be tricky for her. 

Bj 

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94491


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Thank you Mike

You see, this is one of the cases that makes me to feel sorry that I'm not living in the USA, you name it, you have it...

I would be careful and install some travel limit switch, it looks like the jack has a lot of power if it can lift a car, so to lift the router...

niki


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ, this is from sale paper #1301, prices good until 1/15/2007. Page 10, Central Hydraulics lot # 94491, 2 ton 12 volt scissor jack $49.99, regular $59.99. There is a coupon on the cover for an extra 15% off any one item. This same sale paper has a 3 piece doormakers bit set: panel raising, rail, stile bits with C3 carbide for $19.99!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Mike

That must be the one I put in the trash can the other day LOL, I get so many of them in the mail and the boss is always on my back about all the cat. I have about the house .
I can't even have one in the bathroom anymore   , she will always say what are you doing in there after a hour or so ,slow reader  LOL...but I like the pictures hahahahahahaha....


Bj


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Here's a drawing of my cheapie router lift..
A block of 4x4, a bolt, and a round piece of scrap..


----------

